# DES 1,3 IGF-1 HUGE sale!!! $39.99



## TwisT (Mar 22, 2011)

Only at PurchasePeptides 

Sale ends after only 200 bottles sold so hurry!

-T


----------



## oufinny (Mar 22, 2011)

Damn you people with the sales!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwisT (Mar 23, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Damn you people with the sales!!!!!!!!!!



Haha


----------

